# Video Of My Old Tissot Seastar T12



## federicopl (Aug 9, 2012)

My old Tissot, bought ir from a person in Buenos Aires last year.


----------



## federicopl (Aug 9, 2012)

By federicopl1981 at 2012-08-07


----------



## gaz1957 (Aug 2, 2012)

VERY NICE


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice watch. and the cal is nice too. i'm going to see a movmt taken from a seastar today


----------

